

Ask HN: Handwritten notes - 3Dpuzzlepiece

When you receive a handwritten note - maybe a thank-you note after an interview or something - what are your thoughts?
======
angdis
If it is from a house guest who attended a party or social function I've
hosted, it is a much appreciated expression of gratitude and may end up
temporarily on the fridge especially if there's witty quip or cool-looking
stationery.

If it is from an elderly relative or child under 10 years old, it is
appreciated as a quaint old-fashioned gesture: awww isn't that cute! It goes
on the fridge.

If it is from a job candidate who I've just interviewed? I will assume it was
from a hapless out-of-touch person who took out-of-date job-interview advice
uncritically and verbatim. It raises a small red-flag for awkwardness. It goes
in the shredder.

~~~
pdiddy
Seriously? Why the double standard? Seems cynical.

~~~
Retra
You expect a professional comedian to know their audience will enough to make
tasteless jokes work. You expect a stranger to not make jokes in poor taste at
all.

It's not a double standard, it's just a standard. Do what is appropriate.

~~~
pdiddy
Your analogy conflates the medium and the message.

~~~
Retra
Then you're paying too much attention to the wrong part of the analogy.

------
pdiddy
It is a thoughtful gesture and proper etiquette.

------
jtfairbank
Show's some time invested, which is appreciated.

